# Protector y medidor de ROE



## raulin1966 (Ene 3, 2012)

Hola : 
Quiero solicitar su colaboracion en la elaboracion de este interesante proyecto para colocar medidores con barritas de led ya sean Vumetros,medodores de ROE , protector de sobreexitacion en etapas de mas potencia etc.

El medidor y Protector de Roe es fundamental pues asegurara la proteccion del transistor de salida de un transmisor Ya logre montar el Vumetro que es para monitorear la señal de audio
pero me falta el sitema de proteccion de ROE y la idea que planteo en el esquema que les envio parece ser la mas segura y simple de implementar pero tengo dudas y dificultades para *hacer la simulacion del circuito ya sea en el PROTEUS o el MULTISIM*

" *se nesesita hacer un transmisor virtual de FM de 30 watts de potencia a una frecuencia de
98.5 Mhz en alguno de estos simuladores"*

este medidor referencial y protector de ROE seria para un transmisor o exitador de FM de 30 watts de potencia a una frecuencia de 98.5 Mhz la idea es que al alcanzar el primer led rojo se active un rele que desconecta la tension de alimentacion de la etapa de salida y potencia del transmisor evitando dañar el TR de salida

Todos los detalles de la idea y las dudas estan indicadas en el esquema que presento que estoy seguro a toda la comunidad le servira cuando nesesiten armar algun transmisor de FM que garantice la durabilidad

atentamente Raulin


----------



## Dano (Ene 3, 2012)

raulin1966 dijo:


> Hola :
> Quiero solicitar su colaboracion en la elaboracion de este interesante proyecto para colocar medidores con barritas de led ya sean Vumetros,medodores de ROE , protector de sobreexitacion en etapas de mas potencia etc.
> 
> El medidor y Protector de Roe es fundamental pues asegurara la proteccion del transistor de salida de un transmisor Ya logre montar el Vumetro que es para monitorear la señal de audio
> ...



Demoré 5 minutos en encontrar esta página:

Skema Standing Wave Ratio (SWR)

Media pila, no repitas mensajes, es una advertencia.


----------



## raulin1966 (Ene 3, 2012)

Dano dijo:


> Demoré 5 minutos en encontrar estas páginas:
> 
> http://hanya-kutipan.blogspot.com/2010/07/skema-standing-wave-ratio-swr.html
> http://transmitterpalace.blogspot.com/2008/11/simple-vhf-swr-protection-circuit.html
> ...



Hola:
 bueno yo habia visto algo parecido a ese circuito que me enviaste ,si pudiste ver el que yo expongo es muy muy parecido pero antes de ponerse a comprar integrados y repuestos me gustaria saber

Alguien lo ha probado?* Cuanta potencia puede medir?* yo lo nesesito para 30 watts F.M.

*Se puede  y como simularlo en PROTEUS O MULTISIM? ( como simular la señal F.M. 98 Mhz  con 30 watts de pot) *

*en esos simuladores se puede colocar o simular un transmisor  de FM virtual  para probar que funciona? o hay otro software que lo pueda hacer?*


atentamente Raulin


----------

